# 19mm bolt for the drain plug is acting like a brat



## smellsdenq (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm not a car person, but I bet you know how great it felt doing your first oil change. Well that was me last weekend. I got my 0w40 and oil filter. Jacked up the car at friends house. Didn't have the 19mm so we went to the mall and bought craftsman. Got back to the house and continue where we left off. got under the car.... we spend about 25 minutes trying to turn it and it just won't budge. 

Anyway just wanna share, I drive a mk4 gti 03 silver 
I'm just going to take it to a shop this weekend and make sure they don't over tork the bolt this time.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i would have just hooked my rattle gun up to the plug and zipped it out..

why would you actually post up on a forum, that a single bolt got the best of you? i never admit defeat, especially when the thing im fighting with has no mental capacity.. :facepalm:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Leverage is your friend.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually......although this thread is 2 weeks old.......the problem lies in your aluminum oil pan. If you don't warm up the engine before draining, you will likely damage something attempting to get the drain plug out. They just don't like to move when cold. (The aluminum expands when warm. Cold...it has a good grip on that plug!) Try getting teh engine to normal temp next time


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Glegor said:


> why would you actually post up on a forum, that a single bolt got the best of you? i never admit defeat, especially when the thing im fighting with has no mental capacity.. :facepalm:


or one single bolt :facepalm:


Warm it up, for the pan as stated already.


----------



## raider (Aug 22, 2002)

when it;s time for the next oil change, jack the car up and just lay your biggest hammer near the drain plug. once the little brat sees that you mean business...well, let's just say the end result will be different this time. a little intimidation goes a long way.

or, you can warm the engine up.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*box wrench*

warm it up, put a box wrench on the bolt, make sure it's square, and give it a rap with a mallet. counter clockwise of course


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

raider said:


> when it;s time for the next oil change, jack the car up and just lay your biggest hammer near the drain plug. once the little brat sees that you mean business...well, let's just say the end result will be different this time. a little intimidation goes a long way.
> 
> or, you can warm the engine up.


:laugh:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i thought it was common practice to change your oil when the engine is warm? thats the only way ive ever done it, unless i didnt have a choice. 

it drains much faster if its nice and warm. plus, it might make your stubborn drain plug come out.


----------



## blakmal (Jul 9, 2001)

Hey,
Just checking through the thread and saw this little bit. Thought the big mallet bit was pretty cute:laugh: Now as to why I was looking in the first place. I've got an "06 Gli with the original filter housing on it. I cannot get that thing off.:facepalm: Anybody got some ideas? I already got the mallet thingy of course, I was thinking along the lines of c-4 or an rpg. This is the first time I have actually changed the oil myself. Always got too good a deal on changes before to bother. Of course, as always everything goes to S#&t when you want to work on a VW.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

If it really gives you a problem, try a pipe wrench.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*pipe wrench?*



Super Hans said:


> If it really gives you a problem, try a pipe wrench.


how's he gonna get a pipe wrench on it? maybe a pipe to extend the length of a breaker bar. but i still say a box wrench square and a rubber mallet.


----------

